# Mac mini en hdmi sur TV Problème de couleurs



## Coconet (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je possède depuis peu un mac mini (carte graphique intel HD 3000) qui me sert de media center. Il est branché en HDMI à ma TV (Philips 42PFL8404H) pour l'image et en optique à mon ampli pour le son. 
Tout fonctionne parfaitement, le seul gros problème, c'est qu'au bout d'un temps aléatoire, l'image vire au vert/rose. 
La seule solution est alors de débrancher et rebrancher le cable HDMI ou de changer de résolution puis d'y revenir. 

Pour moi ce soucis n'est pas matériel, j'ai testé d'autres cables HDMI et d'autres entrée HDMI mais le résultat est le même. 
J'avais eu ce soucis à l'époque où j'avais un pc comme média center (avec la même tv), et la solution était de régler "Pixel Format" sur RGB 4:4:4 (Full RGB) dans le driver de la carte graphique ATI que j'avais. 

Mais je ne trouve pas comment faire pour sur le mac et je ne peux donc pas utiliser le mac mini tranquillement en media center sans avoir ce soucis sans arrêt. 

Merci d'avance si vous avez la solution, 
Olivier


----------



## jsmyls (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,
J'ai moi aussi acheté un téléviseur LCD Philips il y'a peu et la connexion HDMI avec le mac mini semble pas tout a fait correcte un contraste pas très beau et les préréglages de la TV n'y font rien...


----------



## Coconet (5 Janvier 2012)

Salut,

A ce niveau la, je n'ai pas de soucis. Quand la couleur ne déconne pas, l'image est niquel.
Par contre je désactive tout les artifices pixel plus etc...

Tu n'as pas de soucis de couleurs qui change ?
D'après ce sujet http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/partage-ecran-miniplay-hdmi-468962.html , il y a un bien un lien avec la TV philips. Ca a l'air d'un soucis récurrent sans solution sur mac.
Sauf si un sauveur sait comment passer en RGB 4:4:4


----------



## gnarkos (26 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
j'ai le même problème entre mon mac mini et mon Philips FTV 32PFL5604. Que ce soit avec la sortie HDMI ou mini port avec convertiseur HDMI, le résultat est le même. au bout de 3àmn environ mon écran passe au vert et bleu. J'attend 1 à 2 mn et çà revient correct. C'est très pénible, çà le fait 3 ou 4 fois lors d' un film.
Dans les préférences Ecran, l'onglet "couleur" présente différents réglages. Je n'ai pris jusqu'à présent que SyncMaster, il faudrait peut-être essayer les autres (display, profil générique RVB, sRVB IEC ... etc).

cdlt


----------



## bazino (31 Mai 2012)

Même problème pour moi sur ma télé en HDMI. Quelqu'un a réussi à solutionner ce problème ?


----------



## gnarkos (8 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

manifestement cette anomalie est très fréquente et personne n'a trouvé de remède autre que de changer de résolution ou de débrancher le câble.
J'ai commandé un connecteur mini-Portdisplay/VGA. Certe il faudra un câble supplémentaire pour le son mais si le résultat est correct.


----------



## rvfaucon (31 Août 2012)

bonjour gnarkos,
quoi de neuf avec le mini port display/vga, ca marche?


----------



## gnarkos (6 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Enfin ... , la connection VGA marche , j'ai regardé un film de 2 heures sans plantage. J'utilise un convertisseur mini port display/VGA (de chez macWay, résolution 1080, 25&#8364 avec un câble supplémentaire pour le son (prise casque). Quelques soucis pour faire passer le son par le téléviseur, il faut d'abord allumer le téléviseur et le régler sur la bonne connection (VGA) et ensuite démarrer le film avec VLC ou autre.
Il est quand même bien dommage de disposer d'une connection HDMI et d'être obligé de se brancher en VGA.

cdlt


----------



## nitrous mac (24 Septembre 2012)

J ai le même, problème personne n à une solution ? À par changer de TV :mouais:


----------



## adrien1987 (1 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Avez-vous essayés les mises à jour proposés sur le site de Philips ? Ca coûte moins chère qu'une TV


----------



## jean000francois (14 Octobre 2012)

N'y aurait il pas une entrée dvi sur vos téléviseurs, ce serait peut mieux que du vga...


----------



## nitrous mac (16 Octobre 2012)

mise a jour TV phillips effectué mais toujours le même probleme


----------



## htep (24 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

je suis à 2 doigts de m'acheter un mac mini pour mettre dans mon salon et comme ma philips me pose beaucoup de problème j'ai préféré regarder tous les problèmes.

Voici peut être une solution à tester :
http://www.supportforum.philips.com/en/showthread.php?4716-Mac-Mini-Philips-Tv-via-HDMI-problem

Si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer sur ce DisplayVendorID-410c, ça m'intéresse.


----------

